# favorite 22



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

what is everybody favorite 22 rimefire. mine is the coey 39 because it was the gun i learnt to shoot on.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

This one:










Ruger 10/22, Green Mountain barrel, Hogue Overmold stock.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

marlin 25m 22mag


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

This is my favorite:










It started as a boring old Ruger 10/22 but now the only thing that's left is the stock barrel.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

my favorite is my 22-250 and my 22-6mm (you didnt say rimfire)


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

architect that thing is pretty sweet. is that still a 10/22 magizine because i'd like to have one. and one question why did you put a muzzle break on it


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

[siteimg]4364[/siteimg]


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

remington nylon 66


----------



## huntinfreak (Nov 23, 2006)

Ruger 10/22 is my fav.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Dads old Remington 552 SpeedMaster


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

CZ 452 Lux Left hand.

Winchester 9422.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Hey, Longshot...I know that can't be the Ruger Factory Race Rifle (1022-TAL), seeing as how its stainless with a fluted barrel and all, but is that a Fajen stock? The complex molding looks awfully similar to what I have on my TAL.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ruger 10/22


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Dave_w said:


> Hey, Longshot...I know that can't be the Ruger Factory Race Rifle (1022-TAL), seeing as how its stainless with a fluted barrel and all, but is that a Fajen stock? The complex molding looks awfully similar to what I have on my TAL.


Hey Dave, you are correct. The stock in the picture is a Fajen, barrel is a Green Mountain stainless fluted, action is stock, and trigger assembly is a Volquartsen. It shoots well but I think the most fun was putting it together. I have seen another similar stock to this made by Boyd.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i just got a new farorite. sako finnfire best 22 ever made


----------



## medic56 (Jan 6, 2007)

10/22 by far


----------



## IAfishnhunt (Jan 6, 2007)

Ruger 10/22 gets my vote as well.


----------



## Aaryq (Jan 25, 2007)

Ruger 10/22 all the way. You can customize that more than the street racing jobless, pot smoking hippies customize their Civics.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

marlin 39A


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

Stevens Favorite Model 30 Rifles are a classic.

10/22 for all reasons listed.

I started out on a Sears.

The Henry Golden Boy has a real nice feel to it.

THOMPSON/CENTER's R-55™ CLASSIC is a premium semi-auto rifle, reminiscent of the way rimfires used to be built. This one just screams "QUALITY".

Another nice one is the CZ 452.

I never cared much for the quality control (feel) of the Marlin, though they have a good reputation.

Savage has the Accutrigger, which is an advantage.


----------

